
Jellyfish: Toxic but fascinating - dnetesn
http://oceans.nautil.us/feature/615/toxic-but-fascinating
======
bzb5

      Jellyfish, along you came,
      and right away I'm stung.
      Sweet words I long to whisper,
      But you've paralysed my tongue.

------
adrian_b
As the article says, "medusa" is a modern name for jellyfish.

The Ancient Greeks and Romans called the jellyfish "sea lungs", because of the
resemblance between the pulsation of jellyfish and the respiration of
terrestrial vertebrates.

------
msla
The sexism in this article is inexcusable, as is the homophobia.

